# Making art



## dg2000r (11 Jul 2013)

I've just come across some wooden sculptures by Richard Fox and it got me thinking that something like his could be a fun project to try - I've never tried anything remotely likely this before, having stuck to rather more standard furniture projects so far, so I thought I'd see if anyone here has any thoughts. Have any of you tried making abstract wooden sculptures, with flowing lines/curves, and how would you go about it?

I guess it's a case of figuring out the angles of all the sections (far easier said than done I'd imagine), then cutting the blocks, then use a combination of small saws and planes to get rid of most of the waste. Then glue up (hmm, how do you clamp something like that?!) and finish the shaping with files and scrapers?

It's not something I'll get around to for years, I'm sure, but I thought I'd ask some questions whilst it's in my head! 

Dave


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (11 Jul 2013)

a lot of the bulk waste in sculptures can be removed with either a chainsaw or those new angle grinder planing wheels from that Ozzy company whose name escapes me....but its bonza mate..G'day etc


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (11 Jul 2013)

arbortech is it??


----------



## Ian down london way (11 Jul 2013)

Or try your hand at a kinetic wooden sculpture. 

wip-cogitation-designed-by-clayton-boyer-t65479.html

(Last page shows completed and a link to youtube).


----------



## dg2000r (11 Jul 2013)

Ian down london way":1o90f88r said:


> Or try your hand at a kinetic wooden sculpture.



Wow! That's impressive - I'll add it to my to-do list. Can you do one that makes a cup of tea at the end?!


----------



## Ian down london way (11 Jul 2013)

Well, why not.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D1ZCvmVsFY


----------

